# Say hello to my new little friend.



## Insect-lover (Feb 4, 2011)

So, 3 months ago, stick insects suddenly started apeearing in here, since they can reproduce without a male, and they seem to have liked the climate of the island, i think they might become another species acidently introduced in here.

Anyway, they now can be found in the Ivy in my home, i found a "big" one and i decided to give my very old 10 gallon tank some use! ( it wouldn't work with fish anyway, it has come cracks, but that doesn't affect stick insects so ):












So now i got both, praying mantise's and stick insects, now that makes me a very happy person.

I think its the indiant species but if anyone can tell me , say so.


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 4, 2011)

That's pretty awesome haha. Congrats  .


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 4, 2011)

nothing better then free pets.  

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 4, 2011)

That's awesome!  Are stick bugs easy to keep?


----------



## Insect-lover (Feb 4, 2011)

Deby said:


> That's awesome!  Are stick bugs easy to keep?


Yea, alot.

Basicly, acording to what i researched, to keep an indian stick insect the only thing you need to do is replace hes ivy when it gets dry, with fresh ivy.

They dont require hight temperatures and are very hardy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello new little friends! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats some kind of good luck. I really want to get one of those some day soon, they look so wicked! B)


----------



## cuervo (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool love sticks :1eye:


----------



## geckoboy3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2011)

What do they eat?


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 5, 2011)

I may have to get into these some day. Of course they will have to be native to my area.


----------



## Insect-lover (Feb 5, 2011)

@Leeann

Mine eat ivy, but they also eat other types of plants.

Anyway, for my surprise, the stick insect motled today into adulthood i belive, the guy is just about big as my hand. Big insects!


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! He/she must be very healthy, then.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to find some sticks in my area. Like many species around here, I haven't seen any around since I was a kid. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 16, 2011)

I have some there cool insects Ive a few cool sp the photo is blurry but looks like a indian  now your gonna have a million LOL as Indians are easy to keep they live almost a year and no male is needed so be ready for a ton LOL My issue is I am in NY and food sources are hard in winter unlike indians who will survive on any green leafy veggie others only eat certian food i had hardy bramble that cost me $300 for 6 huge plants that were supose to keep somewhat green in winter (during our fall /winter clean up our wondefull landscapers new workers chopped them down on me  so I have a few indoor ones I had to grow sothey eat just enough to keep them going my Jungles are just growing slower My yellow gal is sub adult looks like a lemon  I love em


----------

